# Fiesta ST big brakes



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Just thought I would post up a few pics of what I was up to on saturday. My girlfriend (Fiestagirlie) has been keeping me busy lately.
I have installed a set of Prosport gauges, oil temperature, oil pressure and boost. I have also fitted a Phormula KS-3 knock analyser, though the sensor has yet to be bolted to the engine.

But at the weekend we fitted her latest purchase, a AP big brake kit. 330mm discs with 4-pot calipers and Ferodo pads.
She was running ZeroSixty disc with Mintex pads.









She also gave the arches a quick clean up while the wheels were off.

From this









To this









The only issue is with the clearance of the caliper to the inside of the wheel spokes









We are looking at adding some 3mm spacers to give a little more clearance to be safe.

As yet she has only driven it a couple of times, so she is still bedding the pads in, but hopefully she'll notice the difference.

The car certainly looks so much better.

Chris.


----------



## davedung (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet brakes! :argie:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

They do look very good. Trouble is, they are bigger than the Brembos on the EVO.

Chris.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah man, they look lovely!!

A sensible mod if you ask me. No point in continually throwing cash at going faster if you can't stop. On top of that, when they are so functional and look so nice, they win on 2 counts.

I'm getting new ones put on the Mini today, maybe get a picture up as an extra reply.


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

brake kit looks perfect...

one question, 

it's sure that this kit makes your braking stronger, makes you stop quicker. but, did you do any change about hydraulic tubes? (i see them in foto but couldn't have idea ) 

i'm thinking smt. like this but friends say that i have to strenghten the hydraulic tubes, for example, using steel hydraulic tubes... 

??


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Doing that myself. Braided hoses are a must for a proper upgrade.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

We already had Goodridge braided brake hoses on the car, but this kit was supplied with them (from Graham Goode) as the APs have a different fitting to the original calipers.
You should be able to see in the first pic the red hoses.

In theory you shouldn't need to, as all the extra force of the kit is within the calipers, but it is a worthwhile mod anyway if you use your brakes hard.

I have changed the hoses on my car too, even though I haven't changed anything else within the brake set-up.

Chris.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> A sensible mod if you ask me. No point in continually throwing cash at going faster if you can't stop.


The car is running with a supercharger conversion...

Chris.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

want some for my RS, but they are about £2k


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet as hell Can you get these for Focus STs?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

They are beasts! :argie:

Definetly a must have mod on any car - mahoosive brakes!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Trist said:


> Sweet as hell Can you get these for Focus STs?


I'm sure you can. There are plenty of manufacturers out there.

Chris.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooo... These look lovely!! 

A big thankyou to Chris for all his hard work in putting these on. Can't wait to get them bedded in to really see how they feel compared to the old ones!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

You did help...just don't get them dirty:thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice. :thumb:
Super charger conversion you say? Any more details else where? What sort of power is that pushing out? Guess the Fiesta doesn't weigh much.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

That will be the next upgrade to my car either AP's or Alcon's, look very nice and make a massive difference to your track times:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Carr20VT said:


> Very nice. :thumb:
> Super charger conversion you say? Any more details else where? What sort of power is that pushing out? Guess the Fiesta doesn't weigh much.


I guess it would be a Jamsport kit, so minimum its pushing is circa 230bhp, but could be anywhere up to 300BHP lol


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Gandi said:


> I guess it would be a Jamsport kit, so minimum its pushing is circa 230bhp, but could be anywhere up to 300BHP lol


Yeah, it's the Jamsport kit and am running 257bhp and 210lbft. There are a few running a lot more power, but this is plenty for me... at the mo!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

FiestaGirlie said:


> Yeah, it's the Jamsport kit and am running 257bhp and 210lbft. There are a few running a lot more power, but this is plenty for me... at the mo!!


Sounds plenty tho, would love to do this to mine but the funds wont allow it lol, oh the AP's look amazing btw


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm nice wonder what bhp/ton is? 360hp from my KO4 here:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Look mint. I wouldn't be worried about the clearance, looks plenty to me, afterall if they don't touch the wheels I would think they're unlikely to ever touch.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> Look mint. I wouldn't be worried about the clearance, looks plenty to me, afterall if they don't touch the wheels I would think they're unlikely to ever touch.


That is what I thought at first, but then we were concerned that if there was any wheel flex under hard use or heat expansion or even if Clare hit a pot hole (of which there a many in this country) then there would be absolutely no room for error. One front wheel has already got a slight buckle in it.
We have since added some 3mm spacers, which give a little more clearance and just gives us the comfort of knowing there shouldn't be a problem.

Chris.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

love the aps mate nearly got some myself but got a good price on alcons so i fitted alcons to my astra vxr with braided hoses


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Alcon are supposed to be quite good:thumb:. Some rate them higher than Aps. 

Chris.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> The car is running with a supercharger conversion...
> 
> Chris.


What Kinda ponies is that kicking out???

Sweet as, I have a soft spot for that shape fezza as I nearly had a ZS TDCi more than once.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> What Kinda ponies is that kicking out???
> 
> Sweet as, I have a soft spot for that shape fezza as I nearly had a ZS TDCi more than once.


The figures given at the time of the conversion are 257BHP and 210lb/ft.

Clare recently had the car on the rollers at a FiestaSTOC rolling road day at Hays engineering and with the revs limited to 6500 (because she still has the original valve springs with the Cosworth cams and there is a risk of valve bounce over 7200RPM) we saw 238BHP and (I think) 196lb/ft. This would give near 250BHP at 7000RPM with the power and torque curve still heading up, so it would keep pulling...

Chris.


----------

